# Newbie question



## jweisman54 (Dec 28, 2019)

I've had many tanks over the years up to a 55 salt. I'm currently looking at setting up a 75 African But am very concerned about the weight on my floor. I've read much about this here and elsewhere but maybe I should just do a 55 or possibly 65. Looking for thoughts please. TIA


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I wouldn't go higher unless I was sure the floor could take the weight. I would personally call a professional to have a look to give me their opinion whether or not the floor could support a full 75gal.

https://www.thesprucepets.com/aquarium- ... ts-1380694


----------



## jweisman54 (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's a couple of pics of what's down in the basement. It looks like 3-2x11's and then 3 more together going perpendicular along with perpendicular Joists.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Where will the tank be located in relation to the floor joists?


----------



## jweisman54 (Dec 28, 2019)

Perpendicular


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

jweisman54 said:


> Perpendicular


I tried rotating your pic several ways but still couldn't make out where the surface is where you plan on setting your tank. By perpendicular I take this to mean the your joists are lying crossways and the tank will actually sit on more than one or several. Is there a solid foundation under the joists?


----------

